# Weekends finds.



## Bax155 (Dec 6, 2010)

A few species I found this weekend while herping a new favourite spot, new species found were Hypsilurus spinipes and morelia spilota intergrade.
Enjoy,
Bax..

Habitat..






Hypsilurus spinipes









Road kill gravid EWD.






tylers




perons




striped marsh




broad palmed




tylers





Green grocer cicada









Morelia spilota intergrade









saltuarius moritzi


----------



## ozziepythons (Dec 6, 2010)

Excellent photos Bax, you must have been happy with those finds. Always a pleasure to see these species in their wild state.


----------



## branca (Dec 6, 2010)

EWD thats sad. was gravid too! cool pics though


----------



## James..94 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great photo's Bax


----------



## Bax155 (Dec 6, 2010)

ozziepythons said:


> Excellent photos Bax, you must have been happy with those finds. Always a pleasure to see these species in their wild state.


 
I like to say "for every wild species found it beats owning a dozen captive species"


----------



## jinin (Dec 6, 2010)

Great photos Baxter!


----------



## najanaja (Dec 6, 2010)

great looking photo. i love wild shots..


----------



## Banjo (Dec 6, 2010)

Great photos, thanks for sharing. Shame about the EWD.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 6, 2010)

ah I can't wait for it to get top raining and go herping!


----------



## thals (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful photos. Looks like such a nice place to go herping too, love those angled headed shots!


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 6, 2010)

some good pics, poor ewd


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great shots. You did well and found lots! I like the pattern of the Carpet.


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 6, 2010)

wow mate great finds there thanks for sharing


----------



## reptilife (Dec 6, 2010)

Beautiful photography.


----------



## Bax155 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jannico said:


> ah I can't wait for it to get top raining and go herping!


Don't let rain hold you back, both times I've been to this location weather has been poor, the first time it was raining this time it may as well have been raining!



moloch05 said:


> Great shots. You did well and found lots! I like the pattern of the Carpet.


Thanks mate, yeah was a stunning intergrade for my first wild python, a big one to which is an added bonus!

Thanks all for the kind comments!!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice bunch there Bax,..shame bout the EWD n her eggs,...nice leafy,...thanks for sharing


----------



## Bax155 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for all the nice comments people, hope to share more once the silly season is over and I can concentrate on herping more!!


----------

